# Orcs with Rings



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2022)

Why didn't Sauron give rings to the Orcs? Were they sufficiently enslaved? Would they not have made suitable "wraiths"? Did he not want them to increase in power? We know Sauron had reclaimed 3 of the Dwarf rings


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 11, 2022)

The Orcs were already under his control - yet, it seems they lacked the potency of falling under Sauron's deceit like the Edain did. The hearts of the Edain were easily moved and deceived. Remember that Orcs were corrupted Eldar, and since the Eldar rejected many evil devises that came their way, it seems unlikely that the Orcs would have been a wise choice.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> The Orcs were already under his control - yet, it seems they lacked the potency of falling under Sauron's deceit like the Edain did. The hearts of the Edain were easily moved and deceived. Remember that Orcs were corrupted Eldar, and since the Eldar rejected many evil devises that came their way, it seems unlikely that the Orcs would have been a wise choice.


Hm. I guess LotR does show orcs complaining about Sauron.


----------



## The Void (Oct 14, 2022)

Orcs complained about everything.


----------



## Ent (Oct 14, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> We know Sauron had reclaimed 3 of the Dwarf rings


Thanks for this comment sir ZenWaters. I thought the 3 dwarf rings were all consumed by Dragons. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ent (Oct 15, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> We know Sauron had reclaimed 3 of the Dwarf rings


Aha, yes yes. Got time for a little refresher. Indeed the dragons got 4 and Sauron reclaimed 3. The rings were ineffective on the Dwarves, except to make them into lust-a-lots (gold and precious stuff.)


----------



## Torr (Oct 20, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Why didn't Sauron give rings to the Orcs? Were they sufficiently enslaved? Would they not have made suitable "wraiths"? Did he not want them to increase in power? We know Sauron had reclaimed 3 of the Dwarf rings


My problem with the last episode(8) was that Sauron helped the elves at all. The elves were about to leave middle earth and the all he would have had to control or defeat were the dwarves and humans ,Middle Earth would have been his. He could worry about how to get the elves after.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 20, 2022)

Torr said:


> My problem with the last episode(8) was that Sauron helped the elves at all. The elves were about to leave middle earth and the all he would have had to control or defeat were the dwarves and humans ,Middle Earth would have been his. He could worry about how to get the elves after.


lol Yep. I think he might have wanted to control them rather than just letting them go? Hubris is often the downfall of many a villain.


----------

